# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Newbe.

## Blueveinsskin

Hoi,

Mijn naam is Sharon.
Ik woon sinds 2,5 jaar in Amsterdam, heb Asperger, OCD en overgevoeligheid.
Hier hoop ik misschien wat lotgenoten te vinden en tips te kunnen krijgen bij dagelijkse problemen.

Liefs, Shar/Blueveinsskin.

----------

